# Wow..move out date is almost here!



## girltrax101 (May 6, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted. There's been quite a lot to do. Earlier posts will tell you that my husband asked me to leave because his 15yr old son said "her or me"...again, I lost.
I'm moving out this coming Friday, seems I've been going through each day thinking "please let it be time to tuck my sweet girl in so that I can take my pills, drift off and forget". Today's no different. Nothing was done for him for Father's day from his children. He hasn't seen them for more than an hour 1 day a week. This is what he's giving me up for? People have told me I shouldn't feel bad for him...but I do. I've watched my house go from "Home to House" before my eyes as my touch is no longer present. It hurts. I've watched my husband's looks fade, as his weight loss has been extreme since asking me to leave. I watch him watch me...and it just makes me cry. There were so many ways this end result could have been different. I'm feeling just sad today, and needed to vent.


----------

